# cagarse en la madre de



## irene.acler

Hola 

No sé cómo traducir la frase subrayada: 

_Cogí una pequeña [piedra] con una honda y la lancé. No la vi caer, pero, por la tarde, en X, un pescador estaba *cagándose en la madre del que* había estado a punto de dejarle seco de una pedrada._


¿A qué expresión italiana podría corresponder?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao cara  Io lo tradurrei con "stava maledicendo quell'idiota che...". Magari sostituisci l'aggettivo con uno più colorato, se vuoi mantenere il tono (tipo _figlio di..._).


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao Silvia!
La tua proposta mi piace  
Ecco magari appunto, per mantenere il tono, dovrei usare un aggettivo più forte, ma non so mai fino a dove posso spingermi con i toni


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah, che ne dici di "quel bastardo"? Mi sembra un buon compromesso.


----------



## irene.acler

Grande!  Sì, mi sembra ottimo! Mil gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Sputtanando sulla mortacci di quello che...?

¿O me lo estoy inventando demasiado?


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno Neuro... un poquito sí 
Aquí has soltado una frase con una influencia romana impresionante, ¡jajaja!
Pero creo que no tendría sentido ni cambiando algo en la frase. Solo en un diálogo directo, sería algo como "…un pescatore diceva «all'anima de li mortacci di quell'idiota che a momenti mi ammazza con una pietra!!!»" Pero sería un pescador romano


----------



## Neuromante

Me alegro por la influencia, me alegro mucho. Aunque sepa a poco


----------



## Schenker

La expresión que ha puesto Irene es del español de España, aquí no se usa. Por lo que me gustaría preguntar si en España es considerada una grosería o simplemente una frase "fuerte" pero que no llega a tanto.
(espero que se haya entendido mi pregunta)

Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> La expresión que ha puesto Irene es del español de España, aquí no se usa. Por lo que me gustaría preguntar si en España es considerada una grosería o simplemente una frase "fuerte" pero que no llega a tanto.
> (espero que se haya entendido mi pregunta)
> 
> Gracias.


*'cagarse en la madre de'....* equivale al *'concha de su madre de...*' cileno.
Fa un pò i conti.


----------



## la italianilla

Schenker said:


> La expresión que ha puesto Irene es del español de España, aquí no se usa. Por lo que me gustaría preguntar si en España es considerada una grosería o simplemente una frase "fuerte" pero que no llega a tanto.
> (espero que se haya entendido mi pregunta)
> 
> Gracias.





gatogab said:


> *'cagarse en la madre de'....* equivale al *'concha de su madre de...*' cileno.
> Fa un pò i conti.



Però c'è da dire che, almeno a Madrid, mi pare che i miei colleghi usassero espressioni che comunque qui sono considerate colorite mentre per loro non dico che siano del tutto normali, ma sicuramente le usano con molta più _noscialance_ (scusate il francesismo ) in contesti quotidiani-informali.
Ovviamente non sto accusando di maleducazione i madrileni (che per altro adoro!), semplicemente volevo metter in luce questo aspetto!


----------



## Neuromante

È solo che alla Spagna arriviamo a limiti inconcepibili in altri luogi. Quasi non abbiamo limiti coi bestemmi.
Quello che a noi sembra solo forte, da solito in altri posti va fuora missure.


----------



## irene.acler

la italianilla said:


> Però c'è da dire che, almeno a Madrid, mi pare che i miei colleghi usassero espressioni che comunque qui sono considerate colorite mentre per loro non dico che siano del tutto normali, ma sicuramente le usano con molta più _noscialance_ (scusate il francesismo ) in contesti quotidiani-informali.
> Ovviamente non sto accusando di maleducazione i madrileni (che per altro adoro!), semplicemente volevo metter in luce questo aspetto!


 
Uhm, quindi dici che nella traduzione non dovrei usare toni troppo forti?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Uhm, quindi dici che nella traduzione non dovrei usare toni troppo forti?


 
Hola Irene:

"Cagarse en la puta madre de alguien"  es muy fuerte, aunque es cierto que hay gente que la usa con ligereza, pero siempre en un ambiente conocido. Hay que tener cuidado porque si se lo dices a alguien que no conoces, el tema puede acabar muy mal. En mi opinión la traducción debe ir en este sentido, una frase fuertecita, quizá la que hacía mención a los muertos, porque "cagarse en los muertos"  de alguien sería un equivalente perfecto en este contexto en español.

También es cierto que la italianilla se puede haber llevado una idea equivocada de esta frase, porque hay algunos madrileños (entre los que me incluyo ) que la usan, siempre entre amigos, a menudo y parece qu no es tan fuerte.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la explicación, Ant.

Con la frase de los muertos te refiere a la que dijo Neuromante, ¿verdad? Es que, como ya dijo Silvia, esa frase estaría bien en un contexto más concreto, y encima es demasiado regional, o sea que se usa en Roma (y alrededores, supongo), pero si traduzco tengo que hacerlo usando expresiones que todos entenderían (más o menos).
Igual me quedo con una entre las que me dijo Silvia.

!Ciau y gracias!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias por la explicación, Ant.
> 
> Con la frase de los muertos te refiere a la que dijo Neuromante, ¿verdad? Es que, como ya dijo Silvia, esa frase estaría bien en un contexto más concreto, y encima es demasiado regional, o sea que se usa en Roma (y alrededores, supongo), pero si traduzco tengo que hacerlo usando expresiones que todos entenderían (más o menos).
> Igual me quedo con una entre las que me dijo Silvia.
> 
> !Ciau y gracias!


 
Sí, me refería a esa porque en español también la tenemos, pero tienes razón si es muy regional hay que usar algo más neutro (aunque hablar de neutro con esta expresión es complicado ).


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente es complicado..adesso mi scervello un po'


----------



## NoOrK

Quel cazzo di... / Quel...della madonna


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también me valen, NoOrK.


----------



## la italianilla

Antpax said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> También es cierto que la italianilla se puede haber llevado una idea equivocada de esta frase, porque hay algunos madrileños (entre los que me incluyo ) que la usan, siempre entre amigos, a menudo y parece qu no es tan fuerte.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Eso es lo que quería decir...lo escribí de otras formas...pero eso es


----------



## Tulipano

È solo che in Spagna arriviamo a limiti inconcepibili in altri luogi. Quasi non abbiamo limiti con le bestemmie.
Quello che a noi sembra solo forte, di solito, in altri posti, va fuori misura.

Ti ho corretto gli errori di ortografia. In ogni caso sarebbe meglio dire cosi':

In Spagna non abbiamo limiti con le bestemmie, arriviamo a del livelli che, in altri luoghi, sarebbero inconcepibili.
Quello che a noi sembra essere solo "forte", in altri posti sarebbe "troppo"


----------

